# Banana Rive Skiff in MS



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

Sweet skiff!

I was going to say that it looks like a Dolphin. lol


----------



## hookemdano (Feb 9, 2007)

Sweet skiff but if it were mine I would not want that thing out of commision for even a minnute during the winter (you mentioned upgrades for that time). That is when the fishing is best for me around here. Water clears a up a bit, weather more predictable, and the big boys show up on the flats and often around the islands. Just my opinion but I do way more fishing in the fall and winter.
Congrats again, beautiful boat.


----------



## jboriol (Jan 2, 2010)

Yeah Paint it Black, I'm a big fan of Dolphin Skiffs but they have such a big $$$$. I love the Copperhead also, and Mel sounds like a great peson to work with. In a few years I might consider one of Mel's creations, but this deal was good for the budget. This rig is pretty simple, but i look forward to playing around with it and adding some toys.

I agree about the Fall/Winter, it is my favorite time to get out to Biloxi Marsh and Delecroix to chase reds when you have some clear water. I tend to get cabin fever around March, so i won't start my deck project until then. I'm blessed to have a 24 Pathfinder as well, so I can still get out if the skiff is out of commision. The Pathfinder is just too much boat sometimes.
Definately looking forward to fall!!!!


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

HydroTurf, pretty easy to work with.
It has a nice feel to it.
We did my buddies boat with it.
He uses it for back country fishing, and duck hunting so it's all camo'd out.

He got a bargain on HydroTurf's website for the camouflage print, but without the glue.
We used contact cement on it and it worked like a charm. 
He picked up each sheet for about $40 and bought three of them.
Did his front & rear decks, and the cockpit floor. 
Good stuff. 
It's not as fancy with all the cutouts as SeaDek, but it does the job, and does it well.

This skiff would look SICK with a custom cap made for it.
I'd gut it out completely, and have someone build a cap for it. 
Keep it light. 
Add a poling & casting platform combo and a side console pod to keep the cockpit wide open.

Either way, it's a sweet start, and you have some cash to mess around with.


----------



## TidewateR (Nov 11, 2009)

sweet moses, thats a cool boat

delacroix should start to turn on soon now that they drastically cut the freshwater being dumped in there (was flowing at 8000cfs  )...check this website, make sure discharge rate is less than 900cfs 

i'll look for you out there..


*edit* here's the website
http://waterdata.usgs.gov/nwis/uv?site_no=295124089542100


----------



## jboriol (Jan 2, 2010)

TidewateR

My wife has been working as a wildlife ecologist for BP clean up and she has been checking out some nice spots in Hancock County MS Marsh near Bayou Caddy Casino. She said the reds are everywhere. It would be a good place for your SUV; some protected water for reds without running far. I'm going to do some scouting this weekend over near Bayou Caddy in my bay boat if the weather cooperates.

I've done well on the east part of Delocroix for reds but my inside spots are full of Hydrilla grass and muck. Trout fishing in Delecroix has not been good since the spill. I have not gone in 3 weeks now, so I'm ready to get down there. 

I'll be picking up the Banana River in Port St. Joe FL the weekend after Labor Day. Got a wang anchor and Loop push pole, so I'm ready to get skinny for fall/winter reds.

Tight Lines


----------



## laflyfish (Aug 29, 2010)

Delacroix and Reggio are full of Reds right now. The hydrilla helps keep the water clean, but you need to go weedless it is thick right now. That is a sweet looking boat ;


----------



## TomFL (Oct 2, 2007)

Not sure what your 20' skiff was worth, but in my eyes you got the better end of the deal! 

Great looking skiff, I love those hulls.

-T


----------



## TidewateR (Nov 11, 2009)

> TidewateR
> 
> My wife has been working as a wildlife ecologist for BP clean up and she has been checking out some nice spots in Hancock County MS Marsh near Bayou Caddy Casino.  She said the reds are everywhere.  It would be a good place for your SUV; some protected water for reds without running far.   I'm going to do some scouting this weekend over near Bayou Caddy in my bay boat if the weather cooperates.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the heads up. I'd love to scout the bayou caddy area. Did you get a chance to explore out there? It's been a long time since I've caught a redfish in Mississippi...any info would be greatly appreciated. 

If you can, I would fish that boat in Port St. Joe. I hear great things about that area. 

Barret B.


----------



## jboriol (Jan 2, 2010)

Thanks for the responses...most of my friends have no idea what a microskiff is. They think I'm crazy for going out in that tiny boat. But, I'm pumped to get it out and hit the marsh!

Got some Lenco tabs, a push pole and picked up the new trailer today. If any of you guys on the northern gulf coast ever need a custom trailer give Kevin at Sport Trail in Bay St. Louis, MS a call. They did a bang up job and went above and beyond with this trailer. I gave them a picture of what I had in mind, but the final product far exceeds anything else I have looked at for about the same price. It is all custom welded for my hull, and all aluminum and stainless except for the axle. 

The poling platform is being made now and I hope to get it next week. I'll post some pics when the upgrades are ready.


----------



## jboriol (Jan 2, 2010)

Well I've had some time to make some of the modificaitons to my new old school skiff.  My wife thinks its funny that the skiff was made when I was 6 yrs old, but I have added all thes new upgrades. 

I got Orange County Boatworks to build the poling platform and Sport Trail to build my trailer.  Both companies did a nice job of understanding what I had in mind and did a quality job.  I added the Lenco tabs and Wang anchor.

I plan to use it for a while and get some time to think about what direction I want to go with the interior restoration.  The boat was redone a few years ago and the exterior hull is in good condition so it will only need a few blemishes fixed.  On the cockpit I would like to totally redo the floor and decks.  I am lurking around to see what some of the old hats on this site have done and will try to pick up some tips before I open that can of worms.  For now I'll going to enjoy my tippy little micro and catch some tailing reds.


----------



## skinnywater3 (Feb 8, 2009)

that will be a fish catching machine


----------



## TidewateR (Nov 11, 2009)

looking good Jimmy!! That platform looks like it belongs on there. I also noticed the pushpole, and I think you'll like it. Well you're officially ready for the marsh...just in time for the nice weather we're supposed to have this weekend (just jinxed it :-X )


----------



## jboriol (Jan 2, 2010)

Went out for a few hours Thursday morning and only managed one red, at least a dozen flounder and a solo trout. I had the Pathfinder and some customers, so I was limited to the entry of the ponds. I found some very nice, clear water and reds crashing tons of baitfish towards the back of the ponds where I could not cast. Tons of baitfish in the ponds! The one red I managed was by casting over some spartina grass and yanking him over it.


Loop is light as a feather. I have not used it much yet, plan to go out one day this week and just pole around.


----------



## Noxicfish (Dec 15, 2009)

Wow, nicely done. I bet it fishes good!


----------

